# Udinese-Sporting Braga 1-1 (5-6 d.c.r)



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Udinese-Sporting Braga 1-1 (5-6 d.c.r)

Peccato.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

Finita la festa.
Quest'anno a stento riusciranno ad arrivare tra le prime 6-7.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2012)

Ad ogni modo spero di non incontrare il braga nei gironi se è in quarta fascia


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Agosto 2012)

Scandalosi. Poi quell'altro lì che fa il cucchiaio


----------



## Isao (28 Agosto 2012)

L'intervista di Guidolin è toccante. Meritava la champions.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Potevano arrivarci, peccato


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2012)

Maicosuel è l'esempio dell'arroganza e della poca umiltà che hanno moltissimi giocatori di calcio.

Questo è arrivato qua, ha fatto il primo gol e cosa pensava di fare? Er cucchiajo. Agghiacciante e ingrato.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Guidolin si sbatte e poi si ritrova sempre a mani vuote.


----------



## Isao (29 Agosto 2012)

*GUIDOLIN: "NON SONO DA CHAMPIONS"*
_"Cosa è mancato? Forse la mia guida..."_

Persa l'occasione della sua vita, come l'aveva definita, Francesco Guidolin ha la faccia stracciata dei giorni peggiori e pensieri pesanti come macigni: "Sono molto amareggiato - ha detto - ringrazio i miei giocatori che hanno dato ogni goccia di sudore. Mi dispiace per me, per la nostra gente, evidentemente non sono in grado di guidare una squadra in Champions League. Non ho molta voglia di parlare. Il Braga ha fatto meglio".

"Bisogna riconoscere i meriti agli avversari - ha continuato il tecnico dei friulani -, noi purtroppo più di questo non siamo riusciti a proporre, l'Udinese sa giocare meglio. Cosa è mancato? Non lo so, tante cose, forse la guida tecnica che doveva portare la squadra a questo appuntamento più pronta. L'analisi è cruda, ma lo sport è crudele, ora devo andare a casa, riposare e fare riflessioni approfondite".


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2012)

Peccato ma alla fine l'Udinese se l'è meritato, non puoi pensare di raggiungere certi obiettivi vendendo sempre i tuoi pezzi migliori. Mi dispiace per Guidolin che ritengo un ottimo allenatore, non so se avrà altre occasioni per arrivare in Champions.


----------



## blunotturno (29 Agosto 2012)

Non se ne può più di questi che vendono sempre i pezzi migliori e ci fanno perdere punti nel ranking.
Intanto Asamoah fa sfracelli alla Juve.


----------



## almilan (29 Agosto 2012)

quel rigore è una cosa oscena


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Gli sta bene


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Ha avuto una gran s**** l'Udinese 
Un gran peccato.

In Champions solo Milan e Juve...come ai vecchi tempi


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

Guidolin si carica sulle spalle un peso che non merita. MaicoBonduelle si è letteralmente fatto svergognare con un cucchiaio pessimo. Questo è il rovescio della medaglia quando punti sui giovani: l'arroganza prima di tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ha avuto una gran s**** l'Udinese
> Un gran peccato.
> 
> In Champions solo Milan e Juve...come ai vecchi tempi



eggià, però avevamo 2 squadroni, sia noi che la juve

dispiace per l'udinese e per Guidolin...in 2 anni gli hanno venduto Sanchez-Handanovi-Isla-Cuadrado-Asamoah-Inler
ha fatto già troppo Guidolin


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma il Braga è in 4a fascia?

p.s. fatemi capire, ci sono più squadre portoghesi che italiane?


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

dispiace per guidolin,è una brava persona...maicosuel diventerà un buon giocatore,sarà di lezione la cavolata fatta..


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Agosto 2012)

vendendo sempre non e' che che poi ti puoi lamentare,,persi tanti soldi cmq non entrando nei gironi..


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2012)

se non smantellavano la squadra ogni estate questi sarebbero i favoriti numero uno per lo scudetto...
questa squadra + handanovic, asamoah, isla, inler, sanchez... troppo forti.
peccato


----------



## Heisenberg (29 Agosto 2012)

Si ma dai a guidolin ogni anno gli vendono i giocatori migliori, cosa pretendono, mica è un mago. Già il miracolo è che sia arrivato a fare due 1-1 di f contro il braga. Gli han smantellato la squadra e dato 2-3 giocatori nuovi tutti da testare in italia... ha fatto il massimo, peccato perchè con isla, asamoah, e qualche altra cessione illustre, se la giocava perfettamente. Magari una punta al posto di di natale che non sia fabbrini.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Mi sa che nel ranking ci supera anche la Francia. E attenti anche al Portogallo.
C'è solo la Juve in CL.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mi sa che nel ranking ci supera anche la Francia. E attenti anche al Portogallo.
> C'è solo la Juve in CL.



Speriamo che le squadre in Europa League si impegnino.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mi sa che nel ranking ci supera anche la Francia. E attenti anche al Portogallo.
> C'è solo la Juve in CL.



Ah quindi noi già eliminati per manifesta scarsezza?


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Ne godo.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (29 Agosto 2012)

Per cosa ha fatto vedere nel doppio scontro merita di uscire: il Braga ha mostrato evidenti pregi tecnici, caratteristica mancante all'Udinese che invece ha puntato tutto sulle proprie doti fisiche e atletiche che peró non é riuscita ad esprimere al meglio.


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

in quel cucchiaio ci sta tutta la pochezza del calcio italiano


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi noi già eliminati per manifesta scarsezza?



Nessuno ne dubita.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Maicosuel da schiaffi, mi dispiace tanto per Guidolin. Nel dopo partita era veramente distrutto


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

La bella Udinese degli ultimi anni non c'è più ormai, i punti fermi se ne sono andati e Di Natale non è infinito. Un peccato, ed ancora più un peccato che queste squadre vadano in coppa campioni. Ecco perchè speravo che terzo arrivasse il Napoli, almeno avrebbe fatto investimenti e confermato il gruppo.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (29 Agosto 2012)

Che tristezza...Almeno così smetteremo di eleogiare sempre l'Udinese. Questi qua fanno un casino per qualificarsi per poi vendere tutto e fare figure ridicole nelle coppe.

E non parlo solo dell'Udinese. Le varie squadre che rompono tanto per andare in Europa tipo Livorno,Palermo,Lazio,e poi mettono le strariserve mostrando uno scarso interesse e rispetto per la competizione,sono state la rovina del calcio italiano! 


Ed intanto perdiamo punti nel ranking. Finiremo con l'avere soltanto due squadre per la champion's ed aprire così una crisi irreversibile


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

comunque quel mossorò non è per niente male..mi meraviglio che a 29 anni stia al braga,sarà esploso tardi. peccato


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Che tristezza...Almeno così smetteremo di eleogiare sempre l'Udinese. Questi qua fanno un casino per qualificarsi per poi vendere tutto e fare figure ridicole nelle coppe.
> 
> E non parlo solo dell'Udinese. Le varie squadre che rompono tanto per andare in Europa tipo Livorno,Palermo,Lazio,e poi mettono le strariserve mostrando uno scarso interesse e rispetto per la competizione,sono state la rovina del calcio italiano!
> 
> ...



In realtà l'uscita di scena dell'udinese da questo punto di vista è positiva perchè non si perdono punti e in el può andare più avanti


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

speriamo che guidolin punti alla vittoria in EL per qualficiarsi per la CL. Tra loro lazio e inter possiamo migliorare un po' il ranking.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> La bella Udinese degli ultimi anni non c'è più ormai, i punti fermi se ne sono andati e Di Natale non è infinito. Un peccato, ed ancora più un peccato che queste squadre vadano in coppa campioni. Ecco perchè speravo che terzo arrivasse il Napoli, almeno avrebbe fatto investimenti e confermato il gruppo.


Cosa che noi non abbiamo fatto


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Agosto 2012)

Grazie Udinese, i tuoi quarti posti e terzi posti ci hanno permesso di ammazzare definitivamente il ranking. Grazie "progggettoudinese"


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Guidolin è un gran lavoratore, ci è rimasto troppo male. Lui crede nel suo lavoro, ci ha messo un impegno pazzesco e capisco la sua delusione a fine partita.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Cosa che noi non abbiamo fatto



Ed infatti l'Italia pagherà a livello di ranking le figure di ***** che il Milan farà in CL quest'anno. Tanto il prossimo anno, con questa rosa, non arriviamo in coppa campioni.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

In champions league devono andare solo juve inter e milan per quanto faccia schifo


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

http://www.eurotopfoot.com/coef/coefuefaclub2013.php3

Alla fine si nota che non è l'udinese causa di tutti i mali. Ha gli stessi punti di fiorentina e napoli, 9.000 in meno della juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2012)

Niente di nuovo, scontato che sarebbero usciti. Ste zavorre....Il nabbule si sarebbe mangiato per colazione sto braga

Milan uscirà ai gironi
la rube è comq in terza fascia

Mamma mia abbiamo solo 2 squadre italiane, mentre il portogallo 3...2 come la danimarca... come è messo male il calcio italiano


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Un peccato si, ma quest'anno dovevano passare il turno, hanno affrontato una squadruccia, mica l'Arsenal.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma poi tra Armero e i rigori, l'Udinese ha una s**** assurda.


----------



## PyramidHead (29 Agosto 2012)

Un po' godo, che si da lezione ai Pozzo. Non è possibile che hai questa incredibile possibilità, ovvero l'approdare per DUE ANNI DI FILA in Champion's League, e, invece di rinforzarsi, svendono. Maestri del bilancio, capre calcisticamente. La questione dei giovani è relativa, ad inizio stagione non si sono ancora ambientati e non rendono mai al massimo. Tra l'altro, nessuno di loro ha esperienza internazionali, a certi livelli. Si è visto con Maicosuel, Guidolin è stato un idotia ad addosargli una simile responsabilità. Avrebbe dovuto fidarsi solo dei senatori, per i rigori. 
Quest'anno, spero che lascino spazio a squadre con più fame di loro.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

L'Inter penso avrebbe fatto meglio, così come la Lazio. L'Udinese ha davvero sbagliato l'impostazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

cioe poi quel ragazzino che si mette a fare il cucchiaio dai non si puo


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Il cucchiaio ti può rendere la persona più ammirata, così come quella più odiata.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Bisogna prendere una rincorsa veloce nei rigori


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2012)

Troppi errori in mezzo al campo.

Ahahahah poi Armero che becca il terreno invece del pallone


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

peccato veramente quando armero e caduto in area si poteva andare sul 2-0


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;2247 ha scritto:


> peccato veramente quando armero e caduto in area si poteva andare sul 2-0


Se Robinho non si fosse mangiato trenta goal, chissà cosa avremmo vinto l'anno scorso.
Purtroppo con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte.


----------

